# ******* boating



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just had to show ya this one......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Man, they is special !


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok, now I'm jealous


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

All in all that's ingenious recycling.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh yea thats red neck alright, love that 4 man sail as well--that is whats moving it right?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

my wife tells me this is what happens when men are left unsupervised....

man I love it..LMAO


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey Bones, when did ya see me and my buddies out on the lake?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Is that you in the wife beater and shorts ? LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Quite surprised not seeing fishing poles!!


----------

